# Oopsy



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

So, last year I got a Nigerian buckling in trade for a doeling the previous year. He was a little dude, so was put out with the Nigerian herd after quarantine. Once I had a buckling pen ready, I moved him in with the 3 other Nigerian bucklings.

So, one of my best does didn't come in heat this fall. I didn't think anything of it, because I had put her and 3 others out with my Senior buck for a week, and then sporadically after that when I noticed one in heat.

Then, about 2 weeks ago I noticed her udder starting to grow. Hmmm...I thought to myself......this is interesting. Then I checked her ligaments. Uh, oh, barely there. I raised the alarm to keep a close eye on Jas, just in case I was reading her right.

I was. This morning when I got home from work and started chores, I noticed that Jas had some heavy mucus stuck to her tail. And, her belly had dropped over night. And...her ligs were gone. I told my son to watch her closely today, as I thought she would be delivering soon. She ate her breakfast grain and hay, but then she is one of those who would be delivering kids while munching on hay.

Yeah...soon was an understatement. As I was starting morning milking, she popped her head over the stall door and was blatting. She has a deep, raspy, loud blat. I finished up milking my Obermancha and went to check on Jas. She was pawing a nest in the corner of the stall. Then she laid down and pushed. Fortunately Nutmeg is a slow eater, so she stood on the milk stand munching away. I got the standard dry does, who were tied to their spots eating their breakfast grain, back in their pen while keeping an eye on Jas. 

So fast forward another few minutes. She gave out a couple of really loud blats. I checked and she was pushing. And pushing. And Pushing. Yeah, things were not progressing normally. Finally, just as I was ready to do an internal, I see wet fur. Unfortunately, it was a tail and a little wet rump. I got little one #1 pulled out while calling to my son to get a towel. 

Did I mention it was 6 degrees, breezy and my barn was not winter proofed yet, as the horses had torn their outside stall doors off the hinges.

I got the little one cleaned off. It was a heavily spotted doeling. YEAH! My daughter in law took her up to the house to blow dry and warm up.

I got Jas out of her pen and onto some clean dry hay in the barn walkway. She started pushing again. And screaming. Kid #2 was coming out back feet first. I helped deliver #2, a little buckskin. I checked as I was drying it off....of looked like black, slimy fur covered testes. A buck!

I let her clean him off while I was making a temp nursery for her. She was acting done, so I left her to get her son up and eating. 

Nope, she started pushing again. She finally laid down and started pushing. And pushing...and pushing. Just as I was ready to do an internal (sounds familiar?) she gave a mighty push and out pops a head. No legs, just a big ole head. I couldn't get my big arthritic hands in to pull the legs forward, as they were back quite a ways, so I had to help pull. Got baby #3 out- a buckskin with lots of splashy white. A quick look showed a pair of baby testes.

As soon as babies would be dried off, Momma would get them soaked again by licking them. Everything was turning to ice, including the afterbirth hanging from Jas. The babies were shivering and not interested in eating. It was not going to work, being so cold, so I decided to bottle raise the kids. It is supposed to be well below 0 this coming week, so bottle babies for these 3. 

I finished up milking chores and went up to the house. My DIL advised me that baby #2 was actually a doeling and was spotted as well. So, 2 doelings and a buckling!

So, all 3 are in the house, warm, fed and already passed their meconium! Mom passed her afterbirth and is eating her hay just fine.

Now, hoping no one else decides to have been bred early and delivers during out minus 0 temps this week.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg wow congrats  good job!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Wonderful surprise blessings!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow, awesome job! Sounds exhilarating!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

What a shame tho that it had to be so cold for them!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They are in the house where it's nice and cozy until the -0 weather has passed. Once that is gone they can go down to the barn in the nursery pen.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Funny follow up. I posted pics of Momma and kids on my facebook page. One of my friends made a joke about the young buckling being the dad. I then commented on the blasted precocious Nigerians and now I am in facebook jail for a week. Somehow stating a fact about a buckling goes against their standards.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, great job but that naughty boy did what boys do lol. Congratulations on the babies, sorry they were born in the cold and your going to have to work so hard....it sounds worth it though!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Funny follow up. I posted pics of Momma and kids on my facebook page. One of my friends made a joke about the young buckling being the dad. I then commented on the blasted precocious Nigerians and now I am in facebook jail for a week. Somehow stating a fact about a buckling goes against their standards.


First off congrats on the 3 healthy and alive kids in these temps. Will love to see pictures!

Second about fb what? That's crazy. I had a friend commenting on fb about their young colt getting is first shots and they got restricted content and the post blocked because it was marked as covid related. A horses first vet visit got her in trouble and labeled as a covid content. Maybe a word set off a check bot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work and congrats. 

Facebook has weird issues with innocent stuff, it is frustrating.


----------



## Rysktal (Jan 11, 2020)

Hanging out for pictures  They sound beautiful! Congrats ♡♡


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Wow, congratulations! I'd love to see pictures! 

I wonder if FB thought you were referring to Nigerians the people, not the goats?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh Wow...so glad you were there for her! And 3 wee ones to Proove It. Congrats! I agree with everyone! We are all in Suspence to SEE these beauties! Got pictures????


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I would love to post pictures but haven't a clue how?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pictures arent hard, start writing your response and look below it at the toolbar,
on the left of the camera icon is a frame with a mountain tap that and a box will pop up saying drop image here
tap that and it’ll take you to your stored photos or files where you can access them tap the photo or photos you want to post click done
and then wait till they load
then click post reply and they’ll post.
i can’t wait to see the oopsies I bet they’re adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol oh Facebook! Sometimes all you can do is laugh. Someone on the local goat and sheep group had some lamancha kids, I said that the black one was so cute. Comment taken down and I was in trouble. I posted a picture on MY page and I said something about the fat girls and fat was hate and I wasn’t allowed to post it. But yet I was harassed by one guy and his profile picture was a video of a cock fight and I tried to turn him in to get him gone and that was ok 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

That sounds like one eventful day. Congrats on the babies 🙂 glad it all turnout well.


----------

